

Ask HN : trying to remember name of open source project  - lani

based in Finland which models bank/credit/money as network graphs.. uses java/javascript/canvas..
it was posted as a response to someone asking for what to do next as a beginner programmer.. does anybody know/remember ? thanks in advance
======
lani
FOUND IT !! there was a jar file sitting in my crashed-recovered-desktop
folder. thanks to revorad . thanks to all those who upvoted me ! the project
is FNA : <http://www.financialnetworkanalysis.com/> (no wonder I had trouble
googling for it - such a generic name)

------
revorad
Neo? - <http://neotechnology.com/>

~~~
lani
umm nope. this project, if i remember right, was headed by someone from
finland who had written papers on the topic [ analysing money flows as
networks] and had a UI that worked on the browser ... canvas, I'm thinking.. I
came across it in HN comments, read it ,bookmarked it, I think, then my

